# Which one looks better?



## crkdshad (Jul 9, 2007)

1.) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2.)


----------



## mthrnite (Jul 9, 2007)

They're both beautiful... I like the first better because of the off-kilter character.

Nice work .TakaM!


----------



## lagman (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah, the first one is blue and have a girl, 'nuff for me.


----------



## Shelleeson (Jul 9, 2007)

i love both of them but i like the first one a little bit more.


----------



## jimmy j (Jul 9, 2007)

Definitely the first one for me, but the font on the second one is better


----------



## Calogero91 (Jul 9, 2007)

first ones better


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jul 10, 2007)

yes.


to the 1st one...


----------



## Issac (Jul 10, 2007)

first


----------



## tenchan4 (Jul 10, 2007)

numero ichiban  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I agree with jimmy j, switch the fonts


----------

